# How many gallons?



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

HOw many gallons is my tank if it is 48"x 18" x 18".......only reason i ask is because I thought it was a 55 but i heard a 55 described as 48 x 18 x 12


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

247Plants said:


> HOw many gallons is my tank if it is 48"x 18" x 18".......only reason i ask is because I thought it was a 55 but i heard a 55 described as 48 x 18 x 12


Based on the dimentions of 48 x 18 x 18, it would calculate out to 67.3 Gallons.

Figuring on displacement from substrate, would be 65 Gal


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

just checked "All-Glass" site

The tank dimentions you mentioned were not on there, but there was a 48 x 18 x 20 which is a 75 Gallon so 2" shorter would make it ~70 Gal.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

wow so i guess im underdosing....rats.....but awfully glad to hear i got a lil more space than I thought i had  Thanks tetra!!!


----------

